# Silverton Update



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

It looks as though unguided skiing is going to happen at Silverton. Good for Aaron & Jen!

http://www.9news.com/acm_news.aspx?...MPLATEID=0c76dce6-ac1f-02d8-0047-c589c01ca7bf


----------

